# Angeln in Niederlande (Maas,Julianakanal etc.)



## fisch48 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle,

wer hat Informationen zum Angeln in den Niederlanden. Wo erhalte ich die Fischereierlaubnis zum Angeln an der Maas oder am Julianakanal? Was die Erlaubniskarten kosten, und wo ich diese bekomme? Ich komme aus Aachen und bin schnell über die Grenze . Ich habe vor 15 Jahren  zu letzten in den Niederlanden geangelt  und da wird sich wohl einiges verändert haben :q. Was benötigt ein Junge von 14 Jahren um am Kanal oder ander Maas zu angeln ? 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Petri Heil

Biggi


----------



## Mendener (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande (Maas,Julianakanal etc.)*

Hi,

|welcome: am Anglerboard!!!

Schau mal im Unterforum : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97

... da wird dir bestimmt geholfen #h


----------



## gimli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande (Maas,Julianakanal etc.)*

Hallo Biggi,

deine Angelpapiere bekommst du wie früher in jedem niederländischen Angelladen. Du wirst dadurch Mitglied in einem Verein. Die Kosten belaufen sich, je Vispas auf ca. auf 20-40 T€uro/Jahr. Das gleiche gilt auch für deinen Jungen. Alle nötigen Infos findest du unter http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de.

Tot ziens en goede vangst.


----------

